# Calling Anna W.



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I wrote you a note and unforunately your inbox is full. But that's o.k., if you don't mind, I'll share my message with everyone else too.

I wrote to THANK-YOU! 

I want to let you know how much I trust and value your words. Over the years I've read your posts I've come to trust and respect your knowledge and skills and have learned many many things from you. 

For my Easter Buffet, I made both the Scott W. hazelnut cake and Margret Brauns black out cake, both- because you had reccomended them. They turned out absolutely great!

I can't thank-you enough! I'm really glad your here and thankful that you share so openly! 

Anytime, anyway if I can ever help you, please let me know!

Wendy D.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for making my day- I needed something to smile about ! Those are two of three of my favorite cakes (the other being Wooley's fudge brownie cake). I'm glad they worked for you. I'm also glad to have returned the favor on all the help you've been to me!

Can anyone tell me what's up with the personal messaging, though? My inbox is totally empty and I have had problems sending messages to others, also.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Check your out box, maybe clearing it would solve your problem.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Wendy you box is full too I tried to PM you the other day but no luck 

You, popular pastry chefs!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Not as popular as you think.......there are no messages in there, that is why it is so strange that you can't leave one.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Can anyone share the recipes for
Margaret Brauns Black out cake
Wooley Fudge Brownie cake
Scot W. Hazelnut Cake

or from which books are they taken from?

TIA


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I don't have my books in front of me but I can look these up later if you need me to.

Cakewalk by Margaret Braun

Cakes by Design by Scott Clark Wooley (he is both Scott W. and Wooley)


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

Anna,

I would appreciate if you can look it up later for me.

TIA


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Yes, your PM is full. I was sending you a chai message. Perhaps. later.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I think there is a mailbox problem, that can only be fixed from the administrations side.

Anyway, I'm not certain this will work, but I'm going to post links to these recipes (to save time).

http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...1925#post51925

http://disc.server.com/discussion.cg...;article=38326

http://disc.server.com/discussion.cg...;article=40626


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I see the second two didn't work.

Blackout Cake By Margaret Braun

350* oven


Sift together in a bowl:
2 1/3 c. flour
1 1/2 c. cocoa powder
1 1/4 t. salt
1 t. baking soda
1 T. baking powder

Stir in: 
3 c. sugar

In abother bowl combine:
5 lg eggs
1 T. vanilla

Then mix into dry ingredients.

Add:
1 1/2 c. buttermilk
3/4 c. unsalted melted butter
1 1/2 c. strong coffee

Beat for 2 minutes. Then bake.








Scott Wooleys Fudge Brownies Cake

Stir together:
1 1/2 c. cocoa powder
3 c. flour
2 c. sugar
1 1/2 t. baking soda
1 t. salt

Add all at once and stir to mix:

3 lg eggs
1 c. buttermilk
3/4 c. butter
2/3 c. veg. oil
2 t. vanilla extract

Beat for 2 minutes

Stir in: 
1 1/2 c. boiling water or coffee
1 c. chopped nuts

Yield: 2- 10" rounds. Bake in a 300* oven for aprox. 1 hour. Cool in pans for only 5 minutes and then turn out into plastic wrap and seal completely until cool.


----------



## yfr (Dec 26, 2001)

W.DeBord,

I thank you very much for those recipes.
I am going to try them as well and let you know the comments I get.

YFR


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for posting those Wendy...took a while to get back to my computer. 

Watch out the fudge brownie cake can be addictive- I am making 500 servings with caramel bc filling this week. I am only sad that I can not eat them all myself!


----------

